# Chest protection after a double mastectomy



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

A really good friend is has had a double mastectomy 4 weeks ago and will be having reconstructive surgery in the new year. Shes gotta long way to go before she can ride again but one of the things shes concerned with is protection in the chest area. What are her options? Shes a trail rider and shes concerned with impacts from if/when she crashes. Would a downhill style chest protector vest or jacket help or are there better options?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Being a male I only want to provide my observations with my wife and sister and do not want to extend those observations beyond these two.
Once all the surgery was done and they healed then there was no reason to be concerned----no risk according to her and her doc.
My sister took a tough fall and broke 3 ribs but there were no other issues.

This is a good topic for her to speak with the doc about to get a professional take----hopefully she is just concerned but there is little reason--but she needs a professionals assurance one way or another so she can have peace of mind----she should not depend on blog opinions from folks she does not know


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was diagnosd with breast cancer in February 2010. Had surgery in March and back riding a few weeks later. Starting with easy trails and progressing to more intermediate trails and longer rides, for a few more weeks before I started my chemo in June. During the course of my 1st chemo (every 3 weeks for 6 treatments) I was still downhilling ... not as aggressively as prior to treatment but at a pace and skill level I could manage. Resting when I needed. I knew what I could and couldn't do. I continued with treatments including 4 weeks of radiation and another full of year chemo. 

I didn't wear any extra protection over the surgical site. For downhill it was the standard armour (ff helmet, elbow and knee pads) I just rode within my limits because I didn't always feel great but I wanted to still do the things I loved to do including ride (downhill and trails)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Healing vibes to your friend jarwes, I'm sure when she can return to riding it will help her immensely. I can see wanting to feel more protected. If the downhill stuff seems too much (I'm not that familiar with the options), she could take a look at stuff for other sports, like this fastpitch protector https://www.evoshield.com/en-us/pro...omen-s-racerback-chest-guard-sleeveless-shirt


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I think the protection is good for her to feel more secure. In 2008 I had a full knee reconstruction. After I started riding again, I wore knee pads because I spent a lot of 2007 on crutches, and I was terrified of hurting myself again. I didn't really need the pads, but they made me feel a lot better, and this was just for road riding. 

The protective shirt mtbxplorer linked to looks perfect to me.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> I was diagnosd with breast cancer in February 2010. Had surgery in March and back riding a few weeks later. Starting with easy trails and progressing to more intermediate trails and longer rides, for a few more weeks before I started my chemo in June. During the course of my 1st chemo (every 3 weeks for 6 treatments) I was still downhilling ... not as aggressively as prior to treatment but at a pace and skill level I could manage. Resting when I needed. I knew what I could and couldn't do. I continued with treatments including 4 weeks of radiation and another full of year chemo.
> 
> I didn't wear any extra protection over the surgical site. For downhill it was the standard armour (ff helmet, elbow and knee pads) I just rode within my limits because I didn't always feel great but I wanted to still do the things I loved to do including ride (downhill and trails)


Shes 4 weeks out and still cant raise her arms too far. She's on a stationary bike at the moment. But holy hell is she chomping at the bit. LOL . Luckily it appears that she will only need hormone therapy and not chemo.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I wish your friend a good recovery (however long it takes).  I wanted to get my life back to normal as quickly as possible too.


----------

